# Python Ornamental Fogger



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know if this is any good or how it works?

Saw it online on the BA website marked down from $99.99 to $19.99.

Want to add a fogger into my turtle tank.

Thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

too bad you cant pick one up at the store locations for the same price. they're still $99 in stores. but heard they do ok, just has to be 1.5" from the surface or it would just gurgle..


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Read it uses vibrations to create the fog and if you put ur finger near it, it does tingle a bit....


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> Read it uses vibrations to create the fog and if you put ur finger near it, it does tingle a bit....


haha. wonder how the creatures are gonna like that.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice massage?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> nice massage?


lol! perhaps


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Just got this thing today, works great. I put my finger close and it started to hurt... Curious to see how livestock could handle that..


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Be careful about ultrasonic foggers. Right above the ceramic disk, the water is uncomfortably hot and has the potential to cause damage. If you really want fog, I would suggest making a seperate fogger chamber and venting in the fog into your tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

vraev said:


> Be careful about ultrasonic foggers. Right above the ceramic disk, the water is uncomfortably hot and has the potential to cause damage. If you really want fog, I would suggest making a seperate fogger chamber and venting in the fog into your tank.


yea... i have a tank with only christmas moss growing emersed and the fogger is in a corner. the water that goes airborn hits the moss, but its cool water and dosent seem to have the "burning" effect. however i think i did burn a piece of my finger off when i was working around it. had holes in my skin... ouch..


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

That is some crazy device!

I end up getting a humidifier and attaching a hose to the outlet of it and into the tank.... guess it's safer but I have to fill the machine with water every few days.....


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> That is some crazy device!
> 
> I end up getting a humidifier and attaching a hose to the outlet of it and into the tank.... guess it's safer but I have to fill the machine with water every few days.....


yea see that would be too much work for me =( since im rarely able to work on my tanks. the fogger is cool. makes a nice dense fog that keeps my moss almost soaked when on. i just hope it dosent burn through anything. i heard it only burns stuff when theyre directly overhead of the ceramic disc - like my finger...
overall for 20$ its hard to go wrong. im using it in my ebi right now, so im more worried about the background, but so far its all good.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

True.

Let me know how it goes after a few weeks. It does require less work which I like 

I saw one on dealextreme with lights on the fogger.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> True.
> 
> Let me know how it goes after a few weeks. It does require less work which I like
> 
> I saw one on dealextreme with lights on the fogger.


yea, i'll keep you posted. i dont like how this fogger actually has this small red LED when its in operation..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg yea... dont touch that disk. Holy crap does that hurt. LOL
I drilled out a butter container for mine, but it looks ugly. heh


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Lol tempted to try it again. However, quick question. Since its just moss and I doubt anythings gonna get hurt. Is it safe to put the unit in the aqua soil? The way I have it right now is, 2/3 of the unit is under the soil, and the sensor and disk is about ~1cm above. The unit dosent take anything through the bottom of the unit right?? It works fine, it's just I've read some bad things about using foggers.. Like I was hoping to put trace and ferts like what they do in Hydroponics? However I've read that since the unit breaks the water into particles, the dissolved metals/minerals in the water would be in the mist and could be bad if breathed in? Also I'm afraid that the water could get stagmented?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Basically all these things do is vibrate a membrane at very high speeds, hence the heat, from friction. The diaphragm on top of the unit is what does the work, it does not take in anything, from any side. It only vibrates. High speed vibrations break the water into extremely fine drops and whatever is in the water is also going to be in the droplets. 

If you use one with ordinary tap water, any fog that gets out of the container will leave a fine white dust on any surface. It's minerals from the water, like kettle scale. Can usually be dusted off easily enough. If you add ferts to the water, they will be in the fog. I could not say if this will do harm, but many plants are quite capable of taking in diluted nutrients from their leaves. If the leaves remain damp always, I believe it would be unlikely you would have any fertilizer burning effect on the leaves, unless you used a lot of ferts perhaps. Might not be so good if things dried out though.

As for breathing it, as you have noticed, the fog is cool. So it tends to sink after it leaves the container. If you have high enough sides on the container, none of it will get out. Or you could cover the tank to keep it all in. But even if it gets out of the tank, it will still sink. Very little, if any, fog is going to be circulated into your room air, unless perhaps it gets caught up in a draft from the furnace, air conditioner or fan. Try to avoid having any escape, but I honestly doubt it would cause any great problems if you breathed the odd bit of it. Consider all the crap that is in our air already.

The gadget has to be below water level to work, but I would not want to bury it completely, for fear the substrate might damage the vibrating membrane. So long as the fogger is running, it will be causing some water movement, which to me, means that stagnation seems unlikely. Water stagnates when it stands very still for some time, which reduces any gas exchange from the air to virtually nil. Oxygen gets depleted, then plants & infusoria start dying off from oxygen lack. This is why aerators are used.. to disturb the water surface and enhance gas exchange. Oxygen and other gases from the air diffuse into the water, and various gases from the water diffuse into the air. If you are concerned about stagnation, I would use a air stone to ensure surface disturbance of the water, in case the fogger vibrations alone are not adequate.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Basically all these things do is vibrate a membrane at very high speeds, hence the heat, from friction. The diaphragm on top of the unit is what does the work, it does not take in anything, from any side. It only vibrates. High speed vibrations break the water into extremely fine drops and whatever is in the water is also going to be in the droplets.
> 
> If you use one with ordinary tap water, any fog that gets out of the container will leave a fine white dust on any surface. It's minerals from the water, like kettle scale. Can usually be dusted off easily enough. If you add ferts to the water, they will be in the fog. I could not say if this will do harm, but many plants are quite capable of taking in diluted nutrients from their leaves. If the leaves remain damp always, I believe it would be unlikely you would have any fertilizer burning effect on the leaves, unless you used a lot of ferts perhaps. Might not be so good if things dried out though.
> 
> ...


awesome, that was extremely helpful! thanks a lot!
i have the unit buried about :

------- <top of the vibrating disc
------ ------- <aquasoil

so i think itll be fine. the disc however is getting some small brown dots from the middle out though... would that be a problem? also the tank is like around 18" tall and i food wrapped the top so nothing gets in or out, since i want to keep the moss as moist as possible.


----------

